# Looking for "Easy" Drawing Software



## Robert111 (May 16, 2012)

Anyone know of a very simple drawing program that can be used for a pen design? Something I can learn to use in an hour or so. I played around with a couple CAD programs a long time ago and my recollection is that they are way to powerful for my needs in pen making.


----------



## Timebandit (May 16, 2012)

Google Sketchup is what i use. Cant beat free


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 16, 2012)

To be able to use any of the CAD softwares well will required more then a couple of hours practice. If you want fast? Use a napkin 

I say this as I've worked 15 years full time with AutoCAD (for 2D) and Solidworks (for 3D).  Recently I thought I'd play with Google Sketchup.  It is like learning how to walk all over again.  Now, I know concepts and I know what commands I need to look for but finding the tools and learning how they work in a specific program is unique.  I'll certainly pick it up faster then most but there is still a large learning curve to be able to use it proficiently.

If you want to be able to produce more then napkin quality sketches plan to spend some time learning how to do it.


----------



## jd99 (May 16, 2012)

I use TurboCad 3D, for my drawings, but it's like AutoCad takes hours and hours to learn.

I recently bought a program called Page Plus to use to make the news letters, and other business related publications for my businesses.

They have a program called drawplus, I have no idea how good it is or how easy it its to learn; (and I'm no graphics designer :wink all I know is that Page Plus is powerfull enough to do what ever I want, and it's not that steep of a learning curve. So maybe drawplus wouldnt be that hard either.

They have a free download if you want to try it.

Drawing and Graphic Design Software &ndash; DrawPlus X5 from Serif

Free Download section:

Free Software from Serif

Good Luck.


----------



## Joe S. (May 16, 2012)

I'm not even close to knowing how to start using it, but I mess around with photoshop cs5. But I like paper and colored pencils too.


----------



## tbird1957 (May 16, 2012)

I've used Corel Draw for years. Excellent program, but again big learning curve. I've heard that Open Office has a cad program. Don't know the name, nor have I ever used it, but I've heard it is a really good program. Try Google. Other Open Office software I've used is great and the price is right on all of them, FREE. Just if you like it and use it you may consider sending them a donation. I have nothing to do with them, this is only a suggestion.
TJ


----------



## azamiryou (May 16, 2012)

_Why_ do you want to do pen design on the computer? That's not a challenge, it's a real question. The answer affects what the appropriate software is for you.

My initial stab at possible reasons:


*Archiving and backups of your designs*. For this, I'd recommend to do your drawings on paper, then scan them into the computer.
*It's easy to make slight changes*. Does paper not really work for this? Sketching with pencil allows for making some adjustments pretty easily. For software, some type of paint program is probably your best bet - just grab a "tool" and you can draw and erase to your heart's content.
*I want to make precision drawings*. If you want to draw your design precisely (the barrel right here should be .523" in diameter), you're pretty much stuck with a CAD program and the associated learning curve. Find a program with good tutorials, and start learning. It'll take more than an hour, but you'll end up with a lot of power at your fingertips. Sketchup is a free program with lots of tutorials and information on-line.
*As input to CNC*. If you're putting your designs on the computer to use CNC, you'll have to work with specialized programs and their learning curves.
I'm a "computer guy" with several painting, photo-editing, and CAD programs - and the skills to use them with some proficiency. Even so, I do all my design work with a pencil in a sketchbook. Even when I'm making some final tweaks to the design, I'll use a light table or tracing paper. It's much easier and faster than on the computer.


----------



## WIDirt (May 16, 2012)

Try DeltaCAD. I used it years ago, before I was trained in AutoCAD. It is cheap, around $40, I believe, and is designed to be usable by anyone out of the box. 

It doesn't carry a large learning curve, but then again, it isn't AutoCAD. It doesn't have 3D, (at least not when I used it), but it can do almost any type of 2D easily!

DeltaCAD's website is Here.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 16, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> *Anyone know of a very simple** drawing program that can be used for a pen design?* *Something I can learn to use in an hour or so.* I played around with a couple CAD programs a long time ago and my recollection is that they are way to powerful for my needs in pen making.


*Yes, it's called Visio.
*
Ever see those green plastic drafting templates with all the shapes where if you wanted a circle, you selected the circle template and simply drew around the size you wanted?  Well, that is how Visio is to learn and use.  They have taken the templates and made them electronic so you just grab the shape you want, drop it on the sheet, rotate, resize and modify to your hearts content.  I design all of my pens with it.


----------



## Robert111 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks to all the rest who suggested other programs, but it looks like I'm invested, time-wise, in Google Sketchup already. Justin suggested Google and I immediately downloaded and worked through a couple tutorials. I'll continue and consider the time a down payment on better pen design (napkin weren't cutting it). 

Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## dow (May 16, 2012)

cdirto said:


> Try DeltaCAD. I used it years ago, before I was trained in AutoCAD. It is cheap, around $40, I believe, and is designed to be usable by anyone out of the box.
> 
> It doesn't carry a large learning curve, but then again, it isn't AutoCAD. It doesn't have 3D, (at least not when I used it), but it can do almost any type of 2D easily!
> 
> DeltaCAD's website is Here.



I was just thinking about DeltaCAD.  I used to use it several years ago.  Never thought of using it for pen design.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (May 16, 2012)

If you want a good 3D program use Blender. Blender used to be a "in house program" but then the open source community got wind of it. They paid I think $500,000 for it but now it is free. My brother and I do 3D design for fun and believe me it is a powerful program. Like any program it will take a bit of learning but when you learn how to use it you will be amazed.

blender.org - Home


----------



## Rich L (May 16, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> Ever see those green plastic drafting templates with all the shapes where if you wanted a circle, you selected the circle template and simply drew around the size you wanted? ...



You mean these things?? How, again, do you use them?  :biggrin:

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## HoratioHornblower (May 16, 2012)

I was just thinking about this today! I might have to price out the tools for computer controlled stuff...


----------



## studioso (May 17, 2012)

sketchup is a great software, but the organic curves and tubular shapes you need for your pens are not natural in sketchup. yes, you could d9o some things, but certainly not with some more serious practice.

remember MS paint? nothing beats that is ease of use!


----------



## Penultimate (May 17, 2012)

Check out this site. I downloaded Draftsight made by Dassault Systemes, it works just like AutoCAD. I learning SolidWorks at work which is Dassault Systemes sofware. 

Free Mechanical Engineering: CAD Software


----------



## its_virgil (May 18, 2012)

a free open source alternative to visio: A Free Open Source Alternative to Microsoft Visio don't use it... I find most of these programs take way too much time to learn...time taken away from turning. :biggrin: I'll give this a look upon George's recommendation. Visio is a bit pricey for my pocketbook.
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

